# Has Anyone used WashInk.com? If so what did you think?



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone has used washink.com before. If so what did you think of the shirt and your experience?
James


----------



## los (Oct 29, 2007)

bump for this question!! I would also like to know if they are expensive?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

los said:


> bump for this question!! I would also like to know if they are expensive?


Best way to find out is to contact them directly with your job specs and see


----------

